# Pet Pigeon Cage?



## Smidgeon

Hi everyone, my pet feral pigeon, Smidgeon, that I raised from a baby is now going to be my house pet. we love her very much and would be heartbroken if something happened to her outside. She is very lovable and friendly and cuddly.

I do need to transfer her to a cage of some sort. I would like her to live in my very huge, vaulted ceiling kitchen that has skylights. the only posts I see have to do with "lofts", but I only have one pigeon. Do you have any cage ideas for me? I know it should be wider than high (hard to find), with a flat perch. 

Can she live in a cage or do I have to build her a loft? I just want her to be out here in the main house with us to enjoy life, not be locked in a room somewhere or (gasp!) outside where a hawk can eat her. 

Any suggestions for what I need to do would be helpful!

Thank you,
Kelly & Smidgeon


----------



## Ede-bird

We purchases a wire dog crate for Cooter and turned it into his house. It's 42" long, 31" high and 27 " deep. It works really weell - there are pictures in the pet pigeon forum under "Cooters new house", and "Opinions on this cage". Sorry for the quote marks but I have zero luck at attachments and links


----------



## Cyreen

I like her name, Smidgeon is a good name. 

Recommended is wider than taller and dog kennels work lovely. Someone will recommend using bricks or making a wooden ledge.

I've had Ollie for two years next month. She's pretty much in the same boat as Smidgeon. Ollie's cage is a very large parrot cage with an open play top (in other words - taller than wide). The first time I opened the top for her, she danced! She has an assortment of perches from really thick branches to corner ledges and sandy perches. Not your typical pigeon set up, but it's definitely hers and she gets very territorial if you start messing with it.

I would recommend Smidgeon's cage NOT be in the kitchen because of the dangers of Teflon and cooking oils to pet birds. 

The point being - pigeons are very adaptable and very smart and house pigeons have ample opportunity to stretch their brains. Do what works for Smidgeon, just make it big enough that she can flap her wings.


----------



## goga82

my personal oppinion is that ferals should be released.
aint nothing gonna happend to him/her outside.
those are a flock birds and they are way better off with their own kind, not caged for life.
as u said they adapt very easily, so he would adapt easily as well.
preventing the bird from flying outside, specially the one that was born out, and wasnt domesticated as homing and other pigeons..it's just inhumane if u ask me..
i feel sorry for the bird regardless of how much u love him...
he better off outside


----------



## Cyreen

Everyone has an opinion, whether it's informed or not, and they are entitled to it.


----------



## Msfreebird

Cyreen said:


> Everyone has an opinion, whether it's informed or not, and they are entitled to it.


I agree with you.
Smidgeon, if I raised this baby, I would not release it. A single hand raised baby's chance for survival is NOT good. And there is nothing wrong with giving it a forever, loving home!
With that said - you can modify a large dog crate OR they have some really nice cat cages that might look better in your kitchen.
Just be careful if you have ceiling fans!!! Shut them off when he's out flying in the house.


----------



## Jay3

Dog crates do make good cages for a pigeon, as long as he has a couple of hours a day out of the cage for exercise and interaction with you.You probably know about the dangers of teflon and birds already. I have a house bird in my living room, which is off the kitchen, and I no longer use teflon pans. Even if the bird is in another room, it can still be harmful to him. Just not worth the chance. You can rig up the cage with a flat perch, and they usually like a large mirror to keep them company. We keep Scooter in the living room, as we spend a lot of time in there, so he is more a part of things.


----------



## feathers111

Jay3 said:


> Dog crates do make good cages for a pigeon, as long as he has a couple of hours a day out of the cage for exercise and interaction with you.You probably know about the dangers of teflon and birds already. I have a house bird in my living room, which is off the kitchen, and I no longer use teflon pans. Even if the bird is in another room, it can still be harmful to him. Just not worth the chance. You can rig up the cage with a flat perch, and they usually like a large mirror to keep them company. We keep Scooter in the living room, as we spend a lot of time in there, so he is more a part of things.


Good points, Jay3. 
If you are going to keep the pigeon, Kelly, I'd suggest the "doubleflight" cage via the following link:

http://www.birdscomfort.com/doubleflight_bird_cage.html

The cage is relatively cheap, and my rescue king pigeon, Southy, loves it. It also has racks below for storage. Good luck with Smidgeon!


----------



## Kailey lane

I have my single indoor pigeon in a large dog crate! it is great and if you like you can buy two of them and connect them to make a vary large one,i will be doing that once i find my girl a mate.personally i could not afford the 200$-400$ bird cages so these 70$ dog crates at pet store are perfect you can find them on craigslist used for half that.


----------

